# Plans for a small IC gas engine



## MarinusK (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi all,

Is there any plans available for a small (around 1/2" bore and 1/2") gasoline or petrol engine, preferably an aero style engine. 

I've never built a "real" IC engine before, just a pulse jet(that doesn't work) and a bunch of steam and air engines.

Any links or pictures would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards
Marinus


----------



## xpylonracer (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi Marinus
Have a look at the Holly Buddy 2.5cc diesel engine plans on this forum, see also the current build article.

Marcus


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 7, 2017)

Here's a link to the Tiny single LINK but it's a little smaller with a 3/8" bore x 1/2" stroke. Smaller really is more difficult though. If I were you I'd be thinking about starting with a 3/4" + bore for a first attempt. Maybe an Upshur Farm Engine LINK (was my first IC) or the Webster gets recommended a lot.


----------



## MarinusK (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Marcus, 
Thank you for the suggestion.
I had a look at the build a while ago and it's quite a nice engine, although I'd prefer to build a gas engine at the moment.

Hi Al,
That Tiny caught my eye! Thanks for the link.
Started cutting away yesterday. The Fuel tank is mostly finished and the crank case blank has been faced to size, but it will be air cooled rather than water cooled. The flywheels are almost done as well, just need to drill those holes or try cutting spokes on the rotary table... 
The hall sensor and 2mm magnets are on their way from China, so it might take a while

I'll try and post the build log here on HMEM later on as I am currently busy with exams. 

Thanks again

Marinus


----------



## kf2qd (Jun 11, 2017)

It is slightly bigger, not always a bad thing, but take a look at the .60 two stroke. Was a nice project for first time machinists while a University.


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 11, 2017)

MarinusK said:


> I'll try and post the build log here on HMEM later on as I am currently busy with exams.


 
I know how you feel, I'm in the middle of mine at the moment as well (I have organic chemistry and advanced calculus on consecutive days ). I'll be interested to see how you go with the Tiny but it will be tricky being that small. Still, it is possible. Good luck.


----------



## MarinusK (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi KF2QD,

Thank you for the suggestion.
I like that engine alot, but I don't enough alu stock at the moment to build one that size. 

Hi Al,

I wrote physics, but still managed to get some work done in between studying. Piston, cylinder and head is finished, except for the mounting holes. Spark plug is finished and it works, so I think I'm going to tackle the crankshaft next then if my cutter has arrived, the crankcase. So possibly a build log post this weekend

Regards

Marinus


----------



## Keith140 (Aug 19, 2017)

kf2qd said:


> It is slightly bigger, not always a bad thing, but take a look at the .60 two stroke. Was a nice project for first time machinists while a University.



Where can I find these plans???


----------

